# T&S Modular Waste Valve



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

So with all the restaurants I do work in I have to replace dozens of the waste valves that use the twist lever that lifts up the stopper. In most cases its due to someone moving a crate of something and smashing into the handle and blowing the little c-clip off the handle and now it don't line up right and makes the waste drain useless. 

I been replacing them with either the T&S Lever Waste Valve which works a lot like a pop-up. (lift the lever to close the stopper push lever down to drain) or the Fisher Waste Drain that uses a twist lever that turns a ball valve. The Fisher units have an issue of the lever getting hard to turn and it backs off the retainer nut and starts leaking.

So I been looking at the newer T&S Modular Waste Valve that uses a push pull blade. This valve would be able to handle being bumped since it would only close the valve instead of busting the clip off like the twist lever. So have any of you used these yet? Its neat that you can get extension kits to extend the handle out for those larger deeper sinks. Here is the PDF cut sheet and a pic. The one pictured is the B-3992 which has 2" male threads, if you prefer female threads it would be the B-3990.

http://catalog.tsbrass.com/specs/B-3900/B-3992.pdf


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I like it , I will see what kind of price I can get on them.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

These things are pricey ,like 159.00 .


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

justme said:


> These things are pricey ,like 159.00 .


Just a tad. The cost is around what the list price of the twist valves are. List for this is according to T&S is $232.00. Worth it if it does not break like the twist valves. I have repaired and replaced the twist valves at a few restaurants only to have to repair and or replace them again within the year due to abuse (getting rammed by carts).


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

i can buy 3 twist lever drains for 159.00 dollars though lol . Sounds like you have found the right application for them, a customer that keeps breaking the normal ones.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

justme said:


> i can buy 3 twist lever drains for 159.00 dollars though lol . Sounds like you have found the right application for them, a customer that keeps breaking the normal ones.


 
I only hope the old saying you get what you pay for applies to this. If these are as bullet proof as they look they will be worth every cent.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

SR...have you ever had the regular t&s twist drains just shear apart and start leaking? Just had one the other day. I sure do like the looks and operation of what you posted. If they hold up it sure will make for less work in the long run.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

WB make those drain valves...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumbducky said:


> SR...have you ever had the regular t&s twist drains just shear apart and start leaking? Just had one the other day. I sure do like the looks and operation of what you posted. If they hold up it sure will make for less work in the long run.


Yep I had one that came apart for no reason where part of the drain was still attached to the sink. I have a picture somewhere.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

We had a run of issues with lever drains and twist drains. One of our grocery store chains started using Eco Lab chemicals and the sanitize compartment of the 4 comp sink kept having drain issues. Mainly being rotted away or seized up tight. We tried lever drains from T&S, Chicago and some off brand ones with the same issues. Then we installed one of these new drains. Haven't had an issue in over 6 months. They are really slick. They look like a large cigar cutter. They were smart and used tamper proof screws to hold down a strainer to keep fingers out. Our cost from our local T&S supplier is right around $125. We do a lot of work with this supplier so they cut us a deal on materials.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> WB make those drain valves...


 Just looked at their online catalog and can't find it anywhere. Here is the commercial catalog in PDF form and on page 7 they just show the same lever and twist lever valves that we have been having issues with. http://www.wolverinebrass.com/download/Commercial Faucets.pdf

If you can provide a link to the WB version of the valve I posted a picture, I would be thankful.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Just looked at their online catalog and can't find it anywhere. Here is the commercial catalog in PDF form and on page 7 they just show the same lever and twist lever valves that we have been having issues with. http://www.wolverinebrass.com/download/Commercial%20Faucets.pdf
> 
> If you can provide a link to the WB version of the valve I posted a picture, I would be thankful.


Been over 10 years I installed them and they are still on the job..


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Been over 10 years I installed them and they are still on the job..


A part number would be good as well. From all the catalogs I have here in my Office and what I found online, T&S is the only one to make that modular waste valve. Having other sources would be awesome. 

For example I talked about the Fisher Waste Valves that use a ball valve style. Here is the link for those interested. http://www.fisher-mfg.com/categories/245/products


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> A part number would be good as well. From all the catalogs I have here in my Office and what I found online, T&S is the only one to make that modular waste valve. Having other sources would be awesome.
> 
> For example I talked about the Fisher Waste Valves that use a ball valve style. Here is the link for those interested. http://www.fisher-mfg.com/categories/245/products


WB is a leverage handle type.. reasons its still there, greased the handle packing.. and light tighten it every so often


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> WB is a leverage handle type.. reasons its still there, greased the handle packing.. and light tighten it every so often


Ah ok I thought you meant they made the Modular style. I have used the WB lever handle it is an exact copy as all the other lever styles and has had the same problems. 

If you read my earlier posts, I noted that these places are rough with the valves. They have equipment bang into the lever and break off the clip which retains the position of the lever to the pop-up. So then the lever no longer functions like it should.

Oh and for those wanting to see the ball valve drain compared to the pop-up here is a page with a video Fisher has made. http://www.fisher-mfg.com/videos/drainking He explains about why the metal seems to degrade on the twist drains.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Just installed the valve. It comes with the key to tighten the ring. These guys have to be mighty special to bust this valve.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I've only installed a few of those lever drains(not the t&s ones) my question is what do you guys use to tighten them up? Once I get it snug I use a piece of steel I cut to 31/8" and stick it in the top side and use two pairs of cresents to tighten it up. It's a pain in the ass and I always seem to loose my steel piece from job to job. Is there a special tool used for tightening these drains?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes. Here it is


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yes. Here it is


That's the one I have.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The T&S modular waste valve comes with a key. I will take a pic of it when I get out to the truck. I also have the one pictured. They both work well.

Here is an image of the t-s-017670-45 waste valve installation tool You can get them for around 10 bucks online.


----------

